# were you offered maternit21? did you opt for it or no?



## jzgrace

I am going to be 35 on June 5th. My first midwife appt was yesterday and they offered me maternit21 testing. I spoke with dh about it, and he thinks it would be good. I do too in a sense , but then again I don't know if I should put myself the through the worry and cause stress to the baby. Any advice??? I would GREATLY appreciate it!!:flower:


----------



## tryfor2

I'm in Canada and we aren't offered that test here, just the IPS (triple screen), involving two blood tests and an ultrasound. I'm not sure what the Maternity21 test involves but as long as it isn't invasive like an amnio it don't think there is any harm to baby. It depends on your views about what you would do if you found out your child had a chromosomal abnormality. Would you terminate? If you are sure that you wouldn't, then I guess being tested doesn't matter. That said, many people who would have the baby no matter what say they would like to know to be mentally prepared. Remember that the OVERWHELMING majority of babies are born perfectly healthy and statistically it is close to certain that yours will be too. Not sure any of that helps...!


----------



## jzgrace

tryfor2 said:


> I'm in Canada and we aren't offered that test here, just the IPS (triple screen), involving two blood tests and an ultrasound. I'm not sure what the Maternity21 test involves but as long as it isn't invasive like an amnio it don't think there is any harm to baby. It depends on your views about what you would do if you found out your child had a chromosomal abnormality. Would you terminate? If you are sure that you wouldn't, then I guess being tested doesn't matter. That said, many people who would have the baby no matter what say they would like to know to be mentally prepared. Remember that the OVERWHELMING majority of babies are born perfectly healthy and statistically it is close to certain that yours will be too. Not sure any of that helps...!

Thanks try ! I couldn't see terminating. I guess I would just want to be as you said...mentally prepared. But I am a HUGE worry wart! And I have anxiety. I'm just nervous I guess. I'm sure everything will be just fine. The percentage is so miniscule that I guess I just shouldn't worry.:hugs: thanks again!


----------



## Nikko88

I was offered and was grateful it was covered by my insurance. I have a background in genetics and developmental biology. For me, it was important to know if there was a likelihood of my little bean having a genetic mutation that would be incompatible with life or would need special consideration for delivery and neonatal care. I preferred the yes/no results of a genetic test rather than the 1 in X number risk of the subsequent morphology screens and blood tests.

I had the materniT 21 test that involved a simple blood draw followed by genetic screening of the fetal cells. Completely non-invasive and results were back in less than a week

It is a personal choice like all prenatal testing.


----------



## Jinga

I was offered the testing, but declined. My insurance pretty much never pays for anything "extra" and even when it does I have to max out our family deductible first. I figure I'll wait for the anatomy scan (next week!) and if they see anything off I'll do additional testing.


----------



## tryfor2

Jzgrace, if you're a worry wart (so am I), maybe you should get it. It's not like it gives you a 1 in whatever chance of carrying a baby with _____ like the IPS.... That can really mess with your head and often times the people who are told their baby has a high chance of having some sort of problem spend their entire pregnancies freaking out only to give birth to perfectly happy babies. From what I understand, the Marerniti21 test gives you a definitive answer. Chances are, you'll be given the all clear and then can hopefully rest easily for the duration of your pregnancy. As far as that's concerned at least!


----------



## jzgrace

tryfor2 said:


> Jzgrace, if you're a worry wart (so am I), maybe you should get it. It's not like it gives you a 1 in whatever chance of carrying a baby with _____ like the IPS.... That can really mess with your head and often times the people who are told their baby has a high chance of having some sort of problem spend their entire pregnancies freaking out only to give birth to perfectly happy babies. From what I understand, the Marerniti21 test gives you a definitive answer. Chances are, you'll be given the all clear and then can hopefully rest easily for the duration of your pregnancy. As far as that's concerned at least!

I am! Bad! I won't stop googling and obsessing. So I think I will be keeping the appointment. I was told its a yes or no, so that will make me feel better. I was also told it tells the gender. But I'm not sure the acurracy of it. I was also told that the gender part is 100% accurate too but I saw some girls that said it was wrong for them. Idk. Thanks try!


----------



## tryfor2

Well you can always double check the gender at your mid-pregnancy u/s. Long to wait, I know, but for many of us that's the soonest we can find out! (I opted to wait till birth this time--not as hard as I thought actually).


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I just turned 36, still 35 when I was offered the test. I did it, and very relieved with the results...well worth it, IMO.


----------



## jzgrace

Mypreciouskid said:


> I just turned 36, still 35 when I was offered the test. I did it, and very relieved with the results...well worth it, IMO.

I talked to my SIL and she got it when she had the twins. I'm sure ill be happy I did it! Just a question what does IMO mean?


----------



## 3Minions

IMO = In my opinion

I would do it. It's not just about preparing yourself for the birth, it also has to do with ensuring the right doctors are there for the LO if they have some sort of condition....


----------



## jzgrace

3Minions said:


> IMO = In my opinion
> 
> I would do it. It's not just about preparing yourself for the birth, it also has to do with ensuring the right doctors are there for the LO if they have some sort of condition....

I always wondered what that meant...IMO. Ty yeah I'm keeping my appt for the 27th. I talked to dh and he thinks its a good idea too. I'm worried about this town though. Its so small and I don't think the doctors are as good as they are in the bigger cities. I'm not used to living in such a small town with very few doctors to chose from.


----------



## 3Minions

All the nipts are processed in California or something so as long as they draw your blood properly and you're not too early in the pregnancy you'll get reliable results. If it's too early they'll just be inconclusive and do it again. GL!


----------



## jzgrace

3Minions said:


> All the nipts are processed in California or something so as long as they draw your blood properly and you're not too early in the pregnancy you'll get reliable results. If it's too early they'll just be inconclusive and do it again. GL!

Thank you. Did you find out gender with yours?


----------



## 3Minions

I didn't have to have one - my NT came back clear. But because I had a mmc at 16w with my last pregnancy I got an ultrasound at 15w (which was again confirmed at 18w) with this one and we know we're having a girl 

I did A LOT of research before my NT though about the NIPTs because the m/c pregnancy had an increased risk for downs with my quad screen and we were considering an amnio when we found out the pregnancy failed.


----------



## madseasons

I am going to ask for this test regardless if my insurance pays for it or not, which reading on it, I believe they do for those over 35. 

I just want a piece of mind to prepare (if I have to) for when the baby comes. :hugs:


----------



## jzgrace

3Minions said:


> I didn't have to have one - my NT came back clear. But because I had a mmc at 16w with my last pregnancy I got an ultrasound at 15w (which was again confirmed at 18w) with this one and we know we're having a girl
> 
> I did A LOT of research before my NT though about the NIPTs because the m/c pregnancy had an increased risk for downs with my quad screen and we were considering an amnio when we found out the pregnancy failed.

I'm going to be 35 when I deliver so they offered me the test. I looked up the chances of having downs baby and one doctor broke it down and said in your twenties its a 99.99%chance of not having a baby with downs and over 35 its a 99.75 % chance of not having one. So I'm optimistic for sure.


----------



## jzgrace

madseasons said:


> I am going to ask for this test regardless if my insurance pays for it or not, which reading on it, I believe they do for those over 35.
> 
> I just want a piece of mind to prepare (if I have to) for when the baby comes. :hugs:

I read by law if you are going to be 35 at delivery (or older) they have to offer testing to you. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## jzgrace

3Minions said:


> I didn't have to have one - my NT came back clear. But because I had a mmc at 16w with my last pregnancy I got an ultrasound at 15w (which was again confirmed at 18w) with this one and we know we're having a girl
> 
> I did A LOT of research before my NT though about the NIPTs because the m/c pregnancy had an increased risk for downs with my quad screen and we were considering an amnio when we found out the pregnancy failed.

Congrats on your baby girl!!! I love baby girls! I have 2dd's. I'm hoping for another.


----------



## madseasons

jzgrace said:


> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> I am going to ask for this test regardless if my insurance pays for it or not, which reading on it, I believe they do for those over 35.
> 
> I just want a piece of mind to prepare (if I have to) for when the baby comes. :hugs:
> 
> I read by law if you are going to be 35 at delivery (or older) they have to offer testing to you. Not sure how true that is.Click to expand...

I hope so! :) I just am the type to prepare for everything. I wouldn't terminate...but I want to be prepared.

Keep posting, because it will make the time go faster :) 

:hug:

Dee


----------



## moter98

I had Verifi done along with the NT scan. Verifi is just like MaterniT21. Results took 6 days. I had the blood draw done same day as the NT scan and got my normal NT scan results immediately so the wait for Verifi wasn't too stressful on me as I was already reassured with the good scan measurement. My results came back normal and found out we're having another boy. This test is 99% accurate I'm told so getting these results really eased my mind. And to me, it's much less nerve wracking then getting the standard blood test and NT scan where you get a 1 in ........ chance. That just makes me paranoid.


----------



## 3Minions

Jzgrace, little boys are really awesome too 
I have 1DS (4) and 2DDs (3 and almost 2) and they're all excited about a new LO


----------



## jzgrace

3minions I have said I want a boy for years now. I always wanted a mamas boy. Selfish I know. I found myself afraid because Ive never had a little boy. Just nervous I guess. I will love my little man if I'm having one. My MIL said I'm having a boy. She knows "things" but some times she gets it wrong. We will see! I've been looking at boy and girl names and my nursery is going to be grey and yellow. I figured those colors go for a girl or boy. So excited! My youngest was born in 2014 so its been a long time since I've felt this excitement


----------



## 3Minions

It's not really that different  And there's nothing selfish about wanting a mama's boy - if you're going to have one that's the best way for them to be 

Of course it's scary. We're always afraid of the unknown. Was your youngest born in 2014 or did you make a typo after that? It doesn't matter, but I'm just snoopy now.

Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or a girl?


----------



## jzgrace

3Minions said:


> It's not really that different  And there's nothing selfish about wanting a mama's boy - if you're going to have one that's the best way for them to be
> 
> Of course it's scary. We're always afraid of the unknown. Was your youngest born in 2014 or did you make a typo after that? It doesn't matter, but I'm just snoopy now.
> 
> Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or a girl?

Oh geez! Typo 2004. She was born 2004. Lol! My oldest was born 1999. I am going to get the maternit21 test and I will ask then. I will also want confirmation on ultrasound. How old is your youngest?


----------



## jzgrace

I like the yes/no answer idea too. I'm going to ask the gender as well. I did some research online and it seems like the chances of downs is pretty low thank god.


----------



## jzgrace

madseasons said:


> jzgrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madseasons said:
> 
> 
> I am going to ask for this test regardless if my insurance pays for it or not, which reading on it, I believe they do for those over 35.
> 
> I just want a piece of mind to prepare (if I have to) for when the baby comes. :hugs:
> 
> I read by law if you are going to be 35 at delivery (or older) they have to offer testing to you. Not sure how true that is.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so! :) I just am the type to prepare for everything. I wouldn't terminate...but I want to be prepared.
> 
> Keep posting, because it will make the time go faster :)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> DeeClick to expand...

I wouldnt terminate either I couldn't imagine (personally) . In the tww I spent almost every hour of everyday online here on bnb and researching. And now I think each month is going to be that much harder than the tww. Lol I feel so sick , tired, hungry but can't really eat much. And I LOVE to sleep on my tummy but I can't now because of sore bb's. I just hope the second tri is much better.


----------



## 3Minions

My youngest will be 2 in June  Have you told your kids yet?


----------



## CaliDreaming

I got a test similar to materniti21. It was with Verifi. I think if you are a worry wart you would like it for the peace of mind. With my first child in 2011, these tests were not out yet and my first trimester testing came back with slightly elevated risk for DS. We weren't going to terminate for it and I was afraid of getting an amnio, so the rest of pregnancy was nothing but stress because I had to have monthly ultrasounds looking for signs of it. This pregnancy, I had the test and I knew right away that my baby was okay. 

My test was 100% covered by insurance.


----------



## jzgrace

CaliDreaming said:


> I got a test similar to materniti21. It was with Verifi. I think if you are a worry wart you would like it for the peace of mind. With my first child in 2011, these tests were not out yet and my first trimester testing came back with slightly elevated risk for DS. We weren't going to terminate for it and I was afraid of getting an amnio, so the rest of pregnancy was nothing but stress because I had to have monthly ultrasounds looking for signs of it. This pregnancy, I had the test and I knew right away that my baby was okay.
> 
> My test was 100% covered by insurance.

Thanks Cali! Yes I'm a worry wart I'm sure the test will help me to relax. I like the yes/no results. And I'm sure I would be the same way you were with worry and stress. I can't imagine how fun the pregnancy would be in those circumstances. I did look up some info on DS and the chances. One doctor put it this way: in your twenties you have 99.99% chance of not having a DS baby, and in your 30's you have a 99.75% chance of not having a baby with DS. So with the test and those stats I'm sure I won't stress any more.


----------



## cooch

Hi I had the Harmony test, similar to the one you mentioned. I will just have turned 35 by the time the baby is here. I had my 12 week scan and the neck measurement was only 0.1 away from abnormal. I'd already opted for the harmony test at that point. As I'm based in the uk I had to pay for the test and it was receded over to California. It took 15 days to come back but I got he all clear. If I hadn't have had it and relied in the scan and possibly the simple blood test that goes along with it, I could have ended up having a more invasive procedure for a result. So glad the option was there for the testing.


----------



## jzgrace

cooch said:


> Hi I had the Harmony test, similar to the one you mentioned. I will just have turned 35 by the time the baby is here. I had my 12 week scan and the neck measurement was only 0.1 away from abnormal. I'd already opted for the harmony test at that point. As I'm based in the uk I had to pay for the test and it was receded over to California. It took 15 days to come back but I got he all clear. If I hadn't have had it and relied in the scan and possibly the simple blood test that goes along with it, I could have ended up having a more invasive procedure for a result. So glad the option was there for the testing.

Oh wow! To u.s. and back in 15 days?! I love the fact that this test is available! I go in in 4 days for the blood draw. I'm happy for you that this was available too, so much risk with amino. Did you find out The gender too?


----------



## tryfor2

My SIL had an amnio with her first at 36. She didn't know it was optional (she thought she HAD to have it). It went fine and her baby was healthy and unharmed from the procedure but she said the needle going in hurt quite a bit (and she's pretty tough). When she discovered the test was in fact not mandatory she opted not to have one for her second at 39. In fact, I don't think she had any testing with him at all. He was/is healthy as well. 

A bit of an aside, but when I saw "amnio" it made me think of this. 

Jzgrace: wow, just four days away. Good luck. I'm sure all will be fine. The waiting is the hardest part. Be sure to let us know how things turn out.


----------



## jzgrace

Thanks try! I'm nervous, but the time seems to have flown by since I made the appt on the 15th. I will let you know :)


----------



## cooch

Yeah I found out the sex, too much temptation not to. It is worrying waiting in the results but at least you don't have to wait as long xx


----------



## Missyann

I did the test and I get my results in a few days. At 37, I just wanted the piece of mind that the baby is healthy, though the scan right before the blood draw did a lot to ease my mind.


----------



## Matin

My dr. reeeeally pushed MaterniT21. I took it and results were normal/typical but I still have some mixed feelings about it. I suppose it was for the best but..gosh, I just don't know how to articulate my discomfort w/ it. My husband helped me decide to go on and have the test. We had to travel a bit to have the blood draw because there was nowhere to take it locally.

My dr was very excited about the testing/Sequenom and says it will likely totally replace the "Quad Screen". Made me wonder if she's invested in the company. lolz

I guess my other 'meh' about M21 was the fact that we wouldn't have aborted so I sort of felt like "What's the point?". My dr. is NFP, and doesn't prescribe BC etc.. one of few in the area so I was kind of surprised about how in favor she was of the test. She said even with our POV it's better to know ahead of time, to be prepared esp being AVM.(I was 43 yrs. old at delivery in January)

I guess it gave me some peace of mind but with my brain I still wondered if the test was as accurate as touted(even for gender, I still felt more solidity at the ultrasound).:wacko: I'd also read a lot of articles and blogs from parents and family of people with Down syn. and their feelings about the testing and even the name "MaterniT21" etc.


----------



## hobbnob

Matin said:


> I guess my other 'meh' about M21 was the fact that we wouldn't have aborted so I sort of felt like "What's the point?". My dr. is NFP, and doesn't prescribe BC etc.. one of few in the area so I was kind of surprised about how in favor she was of the test. She said even with our POV it's better to know ahead of time, to be prepared esp being AVM.(I was 43 yrs. old at delivery in January)

You know you don't have to do any screening. It's totally optional. I think it helps some people prepare mentally for a baby with issues if that be the case. I imagine if you have an image of your baby as being one way and then when the baby is born finding out there are things that require additional needs, it can be quite difficult to process especially right after giving birth when it is a very emotional time. Might be easier to prepare mentally for this during the pregnancy.


----------



## misscyn

This is completely off subject but I had no idea there was such a thing as a NFP doctor. I had to google it. Interesting anyway.


----------



## JuliaJ

I just got the results of my MaterniT21 test back and what a relief. I really am so thankful that this kind of testing is now available. I absolutely would have terminated a pregnancy that would have resulted in a baby with trisomy 13 or 18. If anything could have made me feel worse than aborting a much wanted pregnancy (my first at age 40), it's bringing a baby into the world to know only suffering and almost certain death. I consider the option to know before hand, without invasive testing, a miracle of modern science.


----------



## tulip1975

I was offered the Harmony test at 10 weeks. I think I read that MaterniT21 tests for more, but those conditions end in miscarriage anyway. 

I received my results about 10 days later. We've decided to hold off for now on learning the gender.


----------



## maribusta79

We did the panorama test on sept 25 so we should be receiving our results on or about oct 9, we have our 12 week scan the day before on oct 8 so hopefully that will give us some reassurance. This is my first baby with dh (he has 2 grown children from a previous marriage), I am 35 now but will be 36 when baby arrives (dh will be 45 in nov). Praying for a healthy baby, we will also find out gender but will hold off on finding out for a few weeks until we can round up all our family and friends and do a cake gender reveal :)


----------

